# Crime statistics



## Hayseed (Jun 25, 2012)

Why are crime stats so hard to come by? And when I do find them, they are vague. Just "Index Crime" and "Non index Crime".

Wife has a house in her name,which my inlaws reside in. The house is in Cagayan de Oro. It is often said that this is one of the safest cities in the Philippines. But I can't get a really good picture of the crime rate.
I wanted to compare CDO to similar-sized US cities (Denver, Charlotte, Boston, El Paso, Baltimore, Ft Worth, Washington). All the US cities have this information publicly available, and its very clear and concise.

BTW, I'm guessing CDO is SAFER than Baltimore, Washington,Boston, and maybe Charlotte.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*CDO Safety Issues*



Hayseed said:


> Why are crime stats so hard to come by? And when I do find them, they are vague. Just "Index Crime" and "Non index Crime".
> 
> Wife has a house in her name,which my inlaws reside in. The house is in Cagayan de Oro. It is often said that this is one of the safest cities in the Philippines. But I can't get a really good picture of the crime rate.
> I wanted to compare CDO to similar-sized US cities (Denver, Charlotte, Boston, El Paso, Baltimore, Ft Worth, Washington). All the US cities have this information publicly available, and its very clear and concise.
> ...











Hi Hayseed,

CDO safer that any US city that you mentioned? I'll take that bet! Nowhere on Mindanao is safe at all--period. Some expats do live there and seem to do okay. Most will not go there for any reason. Check the travel warnings issued by the US Embassy, Manila and take them seriously. There are many places here in paradise to live and safely enjoy life. Mindanao is surly not one of them.
Crime stats would generally not be available as I'm sure these records don't exist. If they do, they would be hidden and not available.
Do your homework and travel there at your own risk.


Good Luck

Gene
Site Moderator


----------



## Hayseed (Jun 25, 2012)

I've read the warnings, and I have been there.
Neighborhoods are much more closely knit than in the US and there is a stronger sense of community, which is why i don't understand safety being that problematic.Neighbors always get together and do things as a community.My in-laws know all the neighbors and get together with them frequently with no problems. It seems odd that things like burglary would be so bad.
Are people really burglarizing their neighbors houses or is it mostly outsiders sneaking into the neighborhoods? CDO seems to have a decent number of gated neighborhoods and they keep building new ones.how does that factor in?
Is there a bad drug epidemic in the Philippines? A lot of the problems in the Americas are drugs. A list was released recently of the 50 most dangerous cities in the world. Not even 1 city in the Philippines on the list. Mostly places in countries like Mexico and Brazil, where drugs are big business.
I can imagine auto theft is very high, but these numbers are not available.Filipinos drive motorcycles more often than cars, and motorcycles are easier to steal.Probably a lot of assualts in downtown areas.The best I can find is "index crime" and its not brken down into specifics. In 2008, the index crime volume was 481 in CDO. In 2006, Milwaukee (population 596,000) reported about 7700 violent crimes, which do not include thefts (a category included under "index Crime" in the Philippines).
i'm not asking this out of fear, i'm asking just out of curiosity because I have a history in police, security/safety work and study this stuff just out of interest.


----------

